# New turner



## hottiemas (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I am new to woodturning, my husband jsfog has been turning since September and I have posted a picture of the 3 pens out of 4 that I have made. Can you see the progress from very beginner to somewhat beginner?  I went to the retreat in Conroe and was amazed at some of pieces in the gallery and everyone is so nice. I cannot wait to advance in this new hobby of mine! Now if I can only make the time to turn! Mrs jsfog.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Real nice start, Ma'am... You're hooked now..and it won't ever let go... Keep us posted with pix....:biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome

I think it's wonderful you two share a hobby interest!

Now I'm wondering if there are two lathes....or do you race to the shop?

Keep turning, it gets more fun


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

two lathes?

ha!


----------



## hottiemas (Nov 26, 2012)

Ha. Six lathes, no waiting. Jsfog said for me to type that. Actually we have not used all of them. One is dedicated as a buffing station. So much to do and learn, but I love wood turning.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice to see both of you getting involved!! Nice Pens!!


----------



## hottiemas (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks all! I hope to start making some acrylic pens, my friends all love those pretty colors and bling!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Look great, congrats!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Very nice work


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Mam, I have seen your husband at the lathe....I'm not sure you could classify it as turning, but he was at the lathe... The other thing I must warn you about....the guys here will lie to you...it is positive reinforcement...kinda....

Welcome to the DarkSide...


----------

